# How to solve Woodworking Problems and build a Router Circle Jig



## clickclackclunk (Jun 3, 2018)

I decided that what I really wanted to talk about was how I go about solving problems. During the process, we also make a fairly simple circle router jig using the router that it is going to fit on. 



It's a nice feeling being able to speak out loud and voice my ideas. I think about a lot of this stuff daily and have always kind of wanted a way to convey those things outwards.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Same comment/


George


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

GeorgeC said:


> Same comment/
> 
> 
> George


Background:

@clickclackclunk joined Woodworking Talk and posted two videos, one about making magnetic blocks and the one above. Both of them are links to ordinary YouTube videos that he made and wants to share with us. A nice contribution. See below for GeorgeC's response in the other thread, and my reply.

Despite GeorgeC's rude comments, trust me that you can open and view the YouTube video links from clickclackclunk without concern. 



GeorgeC said:


> I am not about to open a link from a new poster about whom we know nothing.





Tool Agnostic said:


> That's not very nice. Did you bother to look at where the link points? The link points to youtu.be, which is YouTube.
> 
> If you are unsure of a link, you can test it by copying it and then pasting it into the URL tab at https://www.virustotal.com/. I already ran the test, and the link is safe. It is a YouTube video; what a surprise!
> 
> ...


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

He who walks onto unknown ground does so at his/her own risk. Not the smartest of acts.


If a person wants to join and post new material, they owe us the courtesy of providing some type of background information. 



George


----------



## clickclackclunk (Jun 3, 2018)

I guess I agree. 



What would you like to know?  I'm an open book.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

clickclackclunk said:


> I guess I agree.
> 
> 
> 
> What would you like to know?  I'm an open book.


You have to understand we are bombarded with spamers, some of which carry computer viruses and a lot of members are afraid of opening a link if they don't know you.


----------



## clickclackclunk (Jun 3, 2018)

No no, I totally understand and that wasn't my intention at all 


I googled woodworking forum and you guys were the best forum out there, so I decided to join. Sorry I'm late to the party. I'll try to play nice!


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

GeorgeC said:


> He who walks onto unknown ground does so at his/her own risk. Not the smartest of acts.


Maybe, but it helps to look at the ground first, before you publish perfunctory judgements about it that others will see. In this case, the links were to YouTube, which you would have seen for yourself if you had checked them out. 



GeorgeC said:


> If a person wants to join and post new material, they owe us the courtesy of providing some type of background information.


No, they don't. It would be helpful, but there is no absolute requirement that anyone do so. 

In my opinion, @GeorgeC was rude and mean to @clickclackclunk for no good reason in the other thread. GeorgeC was rude to everyone in _this thread_, where he posts, "Same comment/" without explanation. If you had not seen the other thread, how would you understand what GeorgeC meant? I think that it would have been much better if GeorgeC had said something like: 

"Welcome to Woodworking Talk! Many people are reluctant to click on links from new members because there is a spam problem here. Maybe you could post something about yourself and your woodworking interests to encourage people to click on your links."

That would have been a nicer way to say it, don't you think? A better example to encourage a new member to stay and contribute?


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

GeorgeC said:


> He who walks onto unknown ground does so at his/her own risk. Not the smartest of acts.
> 
> 
> If a person wants to join and post new material, they owe us the courtesy of providing some type of background information.
> ...


I have to go along with George on this, it would be nice to know a bit about where someone is coming from, particularly since the experienced pool around here is getting pretty shallow. Lately it seems many of the members with actual woodworking credentials have disappeared and replies, with a few exceptions, have been taken over by book learned experts and questionable Youtube videos.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

FrankC said:


> I have to go along with George on this, it would be nice to know a bit about where someone is coming from, particularly since the experienced pool around here is getting pretty shallow. Lately it seems many of the members with actual woodworking credentials have disappeared and replies, with a few exceptions, have been taken over by book learned experts and questionable Youtube videos.


I agree that "it would be nice to know a bit about where someone is coming from", but there is a decent way to say it and a mean way to say it. 

Furthermore, this is an internet forum. With respect, GeorgeC could have invested a tiny effort to check the links before making summary judgement. Not everyone here is "computer savvy", but I believe that GeorgeC could have tried harder. There is certainly no reason to discourage an enthusiastic new learner. You never know who may blossom into a great woodworking teacher someday. 

Maybe GeorgeC was having a bad day and deserves forgiveness. His point that an introduction would be helpful is fair. But ... instead of acknowledging his rudeness, which was my issue, he doubled-down with his follow-up post. He seems unwilling to learn a few basic internet forum techniques, like how to look at a link, preferring to insult those who post them. 

_Related to your second point about how experienced woodworkers are disappearing from these forums, and how the replies are coming from "book learned experts": _

If my local woodworking club is an example, many of the members are simply aging out and retiring. Barely a week goes by without an announcement from the club about a serious illness, or someone passing, or a memorial service. It would not surprise me to learn that the average age of members is over 70, but that's a guess on my part. With many experienced woodworkers disappearing, we may have to depend more on "book learned experts."

I am the epitome of the "book learned expert" that you decry so much. Over the last 18 months, I have read nearly 60 library books on woodworking. I just returned six books, and have two more books checked out now. That's the way I like to learn. Books are small and portable and work anywhere, even far away from the shop. My local library system is full of great woodworking books. I just finished reading "Measure Twice, Cut Once" by Norm Abrams. I was stuck at my in-laws yesterday, but I had the book with me and there was an opportunity to finish reading the last few pages without being rude to the family. 

Don't get me wrong. Books are the means to an end. I love to work in the shop and truly enjoy acquiring the experience that FrankC wishes that I could have now. Nonetheless, I will be long dead before I can match the years of experience that most of the people here have achieved. 

_-> Hey @FrankC:_ 
Considering that I will not live long enough to achieve the experience that you expect from people in these forums, should I leave now? 

*Here is a helpful hint to all users who want to avoid "book learned experts."* To ignore all of my future posts, so you won't be contaminated by this book learned expert, do the following:

* Click on my username on the left side of this post, then choose "View Public Profile"
* Click on the User Lists tab and choose "Add to Ignore List".
* Done. You will never see another post from this "book learned expert."
* Repeat as desired for other book learned experts. Over time, you can eliminate them all and simply chat with your highly experienced woodworker friends, at least the few who are still around.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Tool Agnostic, it really makes no difference to me if you stay or go, I simply stated things as I see them, you and others may disagree as is your prerogative.

I have dedicated many hours to promote woodworking, particularly the safety aspect of it, I also don't like to see people being led down the garden path by a poster that just thinks something may work but has no actual knowledge that it will.

There are too many online forums where if someone asks how to shoot themselves in the foot, out of ten replies two will suggest it is a bad idea and the other eight will debate the brand of gun and the caliper of ammunition to use.


----------

